# Raider is 14 today



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

My beautiful Raider turns 14 today. I feel so blessed to have had him in our lives and thrilled he is in pretty good health for his age. He eats well, is happy, has no real health issues, and can even run and play for a bit with my other two. We love him so very much, and keep our fingers crossed he continues to be blessed with good health.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

How wonderful!! Happy 14th Birthday Raider  . I hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 14th Birthday to your beautiful Raider. 
Great to hear how healthy and happy he is.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Happy 14th Birthday Raider, you are very handsome.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Wow - 14! Have a great birthday Raider


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Happy Birthday Raider. 14 good years and going strong is such a blessing. I love that sweet sugarface.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Happy birthday beautiful boy!! Hope for several more.


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

Happy Birthday Handsome!!!!


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Hope Raider has a great Birthday!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy Birthday Handsome Boy!, I hope you have a wonderful day with lots of special treats.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

How great! Happy Birthday, sweet Raider!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Happy Birthday Raider! You look very handsome and certainly don't look your age.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Happy birthday, sweet Raider! I'm so glad he's living such a long and happy life!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

There were ten puppies in his litter, I believe there are four still with us. We drove all the way from Illinois to New York State and back to pick him up. He was an easy puppy and an even easier adult dog. I treasure every day we have with him.
Not too long after we brought him home we had a vacation scheduled, the dogs were being boarded at Barb's Hotel4dogs, he was too little to be kenneled so Barb kept him in the house with her. A very nice thing to do.


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Congratulations Raider! You look great!


----------



## SusanS (Jul 23, 2018)

Happy 14th Birthday Raider!! Your post put a big smile on my face!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Happy Birthday Raider!! I'm so happy he's with you and had such a good run, so nice to see he's doing well. It doesn't surprise me to hear that Barb would sacrifice like that and keep a puppy in the house with her,  so fun to have memories like that.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Happy Birthday Raider. You look wonderful sweet boy.


----------



## HopeMakes5 (Jun 23, 2015)

Happy birthday, handsome boy! So wonderful to see a beautiful boy of such a golden age!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Happy Birthday incredibly handsome Raider!!!!! You are so blessed to have him at 14 and so healthy and happy! I wish many more good years for him! Spoil him like crazy!!!! and give him a big hug from everyone here and especially me


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Happy 14th Raider! Sorry I missed the actual day, but I bet you are celebrated every day! :smile2:


----------



## StarBright (Nov 11, 2015)

Happy Birthday! So wonderful to have a 14 year old! And many more birthdays to come!


----------



## Karento5 (Nov 22, 2017)

Happy Birthday! That is amazing!


----------



## googlegirl (Aug 21, 2018)

So handsome!! So precious! Happy birthday!! I had a boy who lived to 19 years in very good health until his last 6 months when he had trouble getting up and down.


----------



## JenniferGolden (Jun 26, 2018)

14 is an amazing age. Happy Birthday!


----------



## Karento5 (Nov 22, 2017)

Happy Birthday! Curious to know what Raider eats to be so healthy!
Thanks


----------

